# Suche Spiel was Egoshooter aber auch gleichzeitig Aufbauspiel ist, kann mir da jemand Helfen?



## BlueAngel1 (9. Juni 2009)

Schön guten Abend, hoffe ich bin hier richtig und ihr könnt mir Helfen.

Ich Suche ein Spiel, es ist ein Egoshooter so wie Farcry oder Crysis aber allerdings mit einer festen Basis wo von man in die Einsätze startet und nach und nach diese Ausbauen kann und Fahrzeuge ( Jeeps, Panzer etc.), Flugzeuge (wie bei TomClancys H.A.W.X), Schiffe und Waffen Kaufen kann die man dan in den folgenden Einsätzen verwendet. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir so einspiel nennen wenn nicht würde ich mich aber über eure Meinung freuen über so ein Spiel.

MfG

BlueAngel1


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2009)

BlueAngel1 am 09.06.2009 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön guten Abend, hoffe ich bin hier richtig und ihr könnt mir Helfen.
> 
> Ich Suche ein Spiel, es ist ein Egoshooter so wie Farcry oder Crysis aber allerdings mit einer festen Basis wo von man in die Einsätze startet und nach und nach diese Ausbauen kann und Fahrzeuge ( Jeeps, Panzer etc.), Flugzeuge (wie bei TomClancys H.A.W.X), Schiffe und Waffen Kaufen kann die man dan in den folgenden Einsätzen verwendet.
> 
> ...



so was wäre ne schöne idee, gibt es aber leider (noch) nicht. ich glaub bei command&conauqer war mal so was geplant ^^

ansatzweise würde GTA darauf zutreffen, da kannst du dann im laufe der zeit wohnungen kaufen und autos in garagen abstellen. aber rein auf milität basierend kenn ich da nix.


----------



## Solon25 (9. Juni 2009)

Tja, gibt alte Spiele die ein ähnliches Konzept haben.

Battlezone 2

_Battlezone II: Combat Commander is a Sci-Fi Real-Time Strategy game, developed by Pandemic Studios and published by Activision, which was released in 1999._

Hab es hier stehen und mal auf meinem XP Rechner ein wenig gespielt. Weiss nicht mehr viel, bist halt Ego-Shooter mässig rumgelaufen und mit "Basen" war da auch was. Schau die Bilder halt mal an. Ist auf jeden Fall schwer gewesen..


----------



## agvoter (9. Juni 2009)

BlueAngel1 am 09.06.2009 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön guten Abend, hoffe ich bin hier richtig und ihr könnt mir Helfen.
> 
> Ich Suche ein Spiel, es ist ein Egoshooter so wie Farcry oder Crysis aber allerdings mit einer festen Basis wo von man in die Einsätze startet und nach und nach diese Ausbauen kann und Fahrzeuge ( Jeeps, Panzer etc.), Flugzeuge (wie bei TomClancys H.A.W.X), Schiffe und Waffen Kaufen kann die man dan in den folgenden Einsätzen verwendet.
> 
> ...




Das einzige Spiel, was mir in dieser Richtung einfällt, ist die Half Life 2-Mod Iron Grip. Die gibts auch als kommerzielle Version unter dem Namen Iron Grip: Warlord-Winter Offensive.

Ein Test: http://www.gamers.at/articles/iron_grip_warlord-168/
Die Demo: http://igwarlord.s3.amazonaws.com/IGWarlordInstaller.exe

Die kommerzielle Version gibt es nicht in Deutschland, da die USK das Spiel anscheinend nicht getestet hat. Hier ein Links auf die offizielle Seite:
https://webstore.isotx.com/shoppingcart_Warlord.aspx?resetlinkback=1

Die Half Life 2-Mod (brauchst natürlich Half Life 2 dafür):

http://www.hlportal.de/?site=files&do=showfile&file_id=458


----------



## Avenga (9. Juni 2009)

es gibt afaik ein strategiespiel in einem modernen szenario, dessen name mir nicht einfällt, bei dem man einzelne einheiten wie z.b. nen geschützturm übernehmen kann, zumindest glaube ich, das mal in einer vorschau gelesen zu haben...ist sehr vage, sorry, aber ich kann mich nur mehr bruchstückhaft erinnern und weiß auch nicht, was aus dem spiel geworden ist *g*


----------



## GW-Player (10. Juni 2009)

Avenga am 09.06.2009 23:19 schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt afaik ein strategiespiel in einem modernen szenario, dessen name mir nicht einfällt, bei dem man einzelne einheiten wie z.b. nen geschützturm übernehmen kann, zumindest glaube ich, das mal in einer vorschau gelesen zu haben...ist sehr vage, sorry, aber ich kann mich nur mehr bruchstückhaft erinnern und weiß auch nicht, was aus dem spiel geworden ist *g*


Meinst du Warfront: Turning Point?


----------



## der-jan (10. Juni 2009)

Avenga am 09.06.2009 23:19 schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt afaik ein strategiespiel in einem modernen szenario, dessen name mir nicht einfällt, bei dem man einzelne einheiten wie z.b. nen geschützturm übernehmen kann, zumindest glaube ich, das mal in einer vorschau gelesen zu haben...ist sehr vage, sorry, aber ich kann mich nur mehr bruchstückhaft erinnern und weiß auch nicht, was aus dem spiel geworden ist *g*



die verbindung action mit basisbau wurde glaub ich das erste mal bei uprising probiert - richtig erfolg an den kassen hatte diese mischung nie

zuletzt wurde es ja nochmal mit field ops versucht - aber das konnte ja nach dem finanziellen schwierigkeite von der gamecompany, 10tacle  keinen anderen publisher finden/überzeugen


----------



## Vordack (10. Juni 2009)

Hatte nicht eines der X-Com Teile die Möglichkeit in die Ego Perspektive zu wechseln?


----------

